# Can someone move "Your bike in black and white" thread?



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Hi, can someone with the rights to do so please move the "Your bike in (mostly) Black and white" thread from the cafe to "Photos" subforum. I appear to have posted it in the wrong place.
Many thanks
The thread is currently here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-bike-in-mostly-black-and-white.256481/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Jan 2020)

No problem. Done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jan 2020)

Thanks.


----------

